# New Echo CS-620



## timmcat (Jul 22, 2013)

I had the chance to cut with one of the new Echo CS-620 saws last week. We had the CS-590, CS-600 and the 620 all in a row and cut from the same log for comparison. The 590 is no slouch, and for the money there isn't another saw built as well, but there was a noticable difference going to the 600 then the 620. I think the 620 was 2-3 seconds faster through a 10" diamater hemlock.
Also the 620 will be available with a wrap handle and double spikes from the factory. I cant wait to get my demo saw so I can break it in and really see how it wakes up.. Oh, in a bizarre occurance, the 620 was set way rich from the factory, almost 3/8 of a turn to lean it out so it wasn't gurgling.


----------



## rburg (Jul 22, 2013)

Is this a new model as Echo doesn't list it on the USA site?


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jul 22, 2013)

also wondering that...


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 22, 2013)

What's the cc and most important the weight. Ehco has really been upgrading lately with the CS600p, CS500p and the 355t plus those CS400 are hard to beat. Steve


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking forward to it!opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2013)

I have the specs on the 610 (very unimpressive), but not on the 620 - I wouldn't expect any Wonders though....


----------



## bootboy (Jul 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I have the specs on the 610 (very unimpressive), but not on the 620 - I wouldn't expect any Wonders though....



Didn't see that coming...


----------



## cobey (Jul 22, 2013)

sounds really neat!!:smile2:


----------



## bootboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, BTW: pics, you know the rules


----------



## timmcat (Jul 23, 2013)

Its so new that there are only two in the field in the northeast. Its based on the 600p, same displacement but new ignition and some other stuff. Weight is the same as the 600p, a little more for the wrap model. The 550p is going away, and no pics, I only had a few minutes to run them being a Monday morning in a mower/chainsaw shop.


----------



## zogger (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope the 600p models are upgradeable to the 620 stuff then.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/ceed4c58-3343-4ed0-abae-22ac82db7792

CS620p instruction manual


----------



## rburg (Jul 23, 2013)

At a local echo dealer, I have seen the 590 and the 600, which I think has some upgrades since it first came out. I hope eventually to run some of these new models at a gtg sometime.


----------



## bootboy (Jul 23, 2013)

timmcat said:


> Its so new that there are only two in the field in the northeast. Its based on the 600p, same displacement but new ignition and some other stuff. Weight is the same as the 600p, a little more for the wrap model. The 550p is going away, and no pics, I only had a few minutes to run them being a Monday morning in a mower/chainsaw shop.



That's actually kind of a disappointment. It's just another iteration of the 600p. That makes 3 saws that are essentially the same. The 590, the 600, and the 620 are all 59.8cc. And with the first gen 600p that actually makes 4 versions of essentially the same saw in 3 years. I was really hoping for more cc for the same weight. I love my 600 and would buy another in a heartbeat, but how many times are they going to spin the same saw? Any word on any truly NEW saws coming down the line? 

BTW I may still end up with a 620, to upgrade from my 1st gen 600. The wrap handle and strato/new ignition are enough of an upgrade in the same package to make me want one none the less.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 23, 2013)

bootboy said:


> That's actually kind of a disappointment. It's just another iteration of the 600p. That makes 3 saws that are essentially the same. The 590, the 600, and the 620 are all 59.8cc. And with the first gen 600p that actually makes 4 versions of essentially the same saw in 3 years. I was really hoping for more cc for the same weight. I love my 600 and would buy another in a heartbeat, but how many times are they going to spin the same saw? Any word on any truly NEW saws coming down the line?
> 
> BTW I may still end up with a 620, to upgrade from my 1st gen 600. The wrap handle and strato/new ignition are enough of an upgrade in the same package to make me want one none the less.



If you want an upgrade, get the one you have ported. The difference is unreal.


----------



## KarstenDD (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to getting ours in.


----------



## timmcat (Jul 24, 2013)

bootboy said:


> That's actually kind of a disappointment. It's just another iteration of the 600p. That makes 3 saws that are essentially the same. The 590, the 600, and the 620 are all 59.8cc. And with the first gen 600p that actually makes 4 versions of essentially the same saw in 3 years. I was really hoping for more cc for the same weight. I love my 600 and would buy another in a heartbeat, but how many times are they going to spin the same saw? Any word on any truly NEW saws coming down the line?
> 
> BTW I may still end up with a 620, to upgrade from my 1st gen 600. The wrap handle and strato/new ignition are enough of an upgrade in the same package to make me want one none the less.



Wrap handle-yes, strato-no, echo is doing away with the only strato they had in the 550. I would like to see a 65-70cc saw in that chassis as well, and have suggested it at every opportunity, the chassis has the girth to handle more power, but Echo's feeling is that competing in the 70 cc market with 372xp's and 441's isn't worth their while.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/ceed4c58-3343-4ed0-abae-22ac82db7792
> 
> CS620p instruction manual



High weight for a modern 60cc saw (13.7 lbs), and no power specs, as usual. 

The UK Power spec for the 610 is 3.0 kW, which is 4.1 hp - again very unimpressive for a modern 60cc saw. 

Those specs are very close to the 162se, that came out in 1976...... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> If you want an upgrade, get the one you have ported. The difference is unreal.



I had to open up the 600 and see what was inside... It's a very nice jug. Likes to run without a base gasket too..:msp_rolleyes:







Just a tick more intake duration helps too...

One would have to cut the squish band to get much more compression though, as the combustion chamber is huge...


----------



## moody (Jul 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I had to open up the 600 and see what was inside... It's a very nice jug. Likes to run without a base gasket too..:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 600 you let me run wasn't that bad. The cylinder looks great from your picture. How many thousandths would it take to get a noticeable jump in compression? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2013)

moody said:


> The 600 you let me run wasn't that bad. The cylinder looks great from your picture. How many thousandths would it take to get a noticeable jump in compression? :msp_w00t:



.050 would be a good start...
Randy has actually built a couple of these.
He'd know better how to get ~200 out of em'...


----------



## zogger (Jul 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> .050 would be a good start...
> Randy has actually built a couple of these.
> He'd know better how to get ~200 out of em'...



Mastermind told me that a ported 600p was "badazz". And I believe Brad said that echo "left a lot on the table" with their cylinders, and his he did in a vid looked pretty snazzy.

Mine was nice, I mean I *really* like it, all of it, power, handling, starting ease, etc.,... until I toasted it running lean with the stock carb setting...man, did I feel just slap tarded...



Learned a lot since then though! Got a lot of saws now, and learned to work on them! And how to tune better! Yowza!



Only thing I don't like is OEM only, no cheap aftermarket stuff. Not a single one of these aftermarket places make a cylinder/piston to fit them, or better, a big bore kit. A 70 big bore with better porting would be interesting if it was available...I'd be in for one BB kit if enough guys would commit and we could get a run of them made cheap.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I had to open up the 600 and see what was inside... It's a very nice jug. Likes to run without a base gasket too..:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking cylinder, right Troll. Steve


----------



## bootboy (Jul 25, 2013)

timmcat said:


> Wrap handle-yes, strato-no, echo is doing away with the only strato they had in the 550. I would like to see a 65-70cc saw in that chassis as well, and have suggested it at every opportunity, the chassis has the girth to handle more power, but Echo's feeling is that competing in the 70 cc market with 372xp's and 441's isn't worth their while.



If not strato, what was the upgrade in 2012 that yielded the better fuel economy, greater torque, and reduced emissions in the 600 from the year before?


----------



## bootboy (Jul 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> High weight for a modern 60cc saw (13.7 lbs), and no power specs, as usual.
> 
> The UK Power spec for the 610 is 3.0 kW, which is 4.1 hp - again very unimpressive for a modern 60cc saw.
> 
> Those specs are very close to the 162se, that came out in 1976...... :msp_rolleyes:



Judas Priest... Give it a rest.

Your rhetoric is so old and tiresome.

Published (or unpublished) specs don't always translate to the real world the same way for every saw. I've run several 60cc saws of different makes and models. Many are nearly the same and the echo runs right with the pack. I happen to own the 600p. I won't delusionaly report that the echo slaps them all but it's done right by me. I also own saws from the big 2. I will say that the echo is the most saw for the money. It also has the added advantage of being the easiest to start, every time. Not that the others are nigh impossible, it simply take fewer pulls. Period.

I'm pretty sure that you've never run one or personally know anyone who has without a serious brand bias toward your orange saws of the north. You are going off of nothing but printed figures. It reflects your own narrow-mindedness and lack of objective reason. You discredit yourself with each successive post like the one above. Maybe if you spent more time actually running saws and less time just reading about them, you'd be able to make more of a contribution to a thread like this.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

bootboy said:


> Judas Priest... Give it a rest.
> 
> Your rhetoric is so old and tiresome.
> 
> ...



I like the 600, But I understand where Saw Troll is coming from... I think he's looking for something revolutionary in a "new" model, and that's just not something Echo seems to be capable of for whatever reason... They have, however, managed to take existing technology, and produced a well built, low vibe, completely satisfactory saw, that I would have no hesitation taking to the field every day...
And yes, they start great! The price point is very good too... 
I'm sure, if Echo came out with a 60cc saw that weighed 12 lbs and had no vibes, and put out 5.5 HP, Niko would be all ears... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

bootboy said:


> If not strato, what was the upgrade in 2012 that yielded the better fuel economy, greater torque, and reduced emissions in the 600 from the year before?



I too, would like to know this... 
Piston design?
Port timing?
Thinner base gasket?


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I like the 600, But I understand where Saw Troll is coming from... I think he's looking for something revolutionary in a "new" model, and that's just not something Echo seems to be capable of for whatever reason... They have, however, managed to take existing technology, and produced a well built, low vibe, completely satisfactory saw, that I would have no hesitation taking to the field every day...
> And yes, they start great! The price point is very good too...
> I'm sure, if Echo came out with a 60cc saw that weighed 12 lbs and had no vibes, and put out 5.5 HP, Niko would be all ears... :msp_wink:



Troll would never be all ears even if Echo made a 5# 12hp saw that lasted forever and cost $99. Steve


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Troll would never be all ears even if Echo made a 5# 12hp saw that lasted forever and cost $99. Steve



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I like the 600, But I understand where Saw Troll is coming from... I think he's looking for something revolutionary in a "new" model, and that's just not something Echo seems to be capable of for whatever reason... They have, however, managed to take existing technology, and produced a well built, low vibe, completely satisfactory saw, that I would have no hesitation taking to the field every day...
> And yes, they start great! The price point is very good too...
> I'm sure, if Echo came out with a 60cc saw that weighed 12 lbs and had no vibes, and put out 5.5 HP, Niko would be all ears... :msp_wink:



Well, I can't address the weight issue, but it is possible to maybe take that saw and get it to 70 cc with an aftermarket kit I would think. This would at least be a compromise, more power at the same or very similar weight. Perhaps one of the site sponsors could ramrod this, at least make some inquiries as to what a minimum production run would entail and cost, then see if the echo nuts here and elsewhere might be able to prepay for it? 

If you can do it with a dolkita, I am not seeing why this isn't possible with the echo. It's a nice beefy saw, seems to be plenty of room there.

I have a toasted top end I can donate to someone who knows what they are doing with measuring and porting, etc to see if this is really possible or not, to make some sort of prototype that could be used as a model for the casting and production, etc. 

I don't know if that is the best way, someone who knows please chime in here, how exactly are new cylinders designed and made? I honestly can't tell one way or the other if existing ones have enough metal to be bored and ported, etc. I know one like that wouldn't run because it would need the plating then, just wondering how feasible this is, because I really am just wishful thinking and guessing, this is way above my paygrade here.

it just *seems* possible, and looking at the prices of aftermarket kits and how many there are now out there for reasonable, well....


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I too, would like to know this...
> Piston design?
> Port timing?
> Thinner base gasket?



2012 CS-600P has a different piston & cylinder (different design& porting) as well as a different digital ignition coil. It also has more compression.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> 2012 CS-600P has a different piston & cylinder (different design& porting) as well as a different digital ignition coil. It also has more compression.



So, 
D. All the above... :msp_biggrin:

Now, which one do I have?
2012???
quad port / Semi closed port "strange design actually"


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am talking to a friend of mine that is an echo tech,, he hasn't even heard of the 620 yet,, I was hoping to get the info on it from him


----------



## bootboy (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> So,
> D. All the above... :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now, which one do I have?
> ...



Is your handle aluminum or plastic? That was also an upgrade in 2012 that accompanied the other other changes. The first gen had the composite handle.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

bootboy said:


> Is your handle aluminum or plastic? That was also an upgrade in 2012 that accompanied the other other changes. The first gen had the composite handle.



Aluminum... 
I was just impressed to crack it open and find quad ports!!!
Yee haw!!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Aluminum...
> I was just impressed to crack it open and find quad ports!!!
> Yee haw!!!!
> :msp_wink:



Did you read this http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=2081934


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 25, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Did you read this http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=2081934



This was not mine. He did mine after this one. Mine is a 2012.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> This was not mine. He did mine after this one. Mine is a 2012.



For some reason that link gives me a message saying thread not found...


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> For some reason that link gives me a message saying thread not found...



It is "Mastermind meets Echo CS600P". The link worked for me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> It is "Mastermind meets Echo CS600P". The link worked for me.



I found it... No pics or specs though... I'll let Ethan put some more time on this saw and look forward to giving it a real working over in a year or so...


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 26, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Troll would never be all ears even if Echo made a 5# 12hp saw that lasted forever and cost $99. Steve



:msp_lol: :agree2: :msp_lol:

I have a lot of respect for Niko, but his Echo bashing--based on no direct personal experience--does get old.


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking at Echo's website I don't see any HP/KW figures. I think they don't have much real world application anyway. Machinery manufacturers have historically inflated or deflated power numbers anyway depending on the need. Also, these numbers are based on a new machine with their particular fuel, running in their particular atmosphere, doin their particular task at the time of testing. They don't account for end user variables nor do they predict how well the machine will work 10 or 20 years down the road. They also certainly don't take into consideration end user repairs and modifications.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2013)

FergusonTO35 said:


> Looking at Echo's website I don't see any HP/KW figures. I think they don't have much real world application anyway. Machinery manufacturers have historically inflated or deflated power numbers anyway depending on the need. Also, these numbers are based on a new machine with their particular fuel, running in their particular atmosphere, doin their particular task at the time of testing. They don't account for end user variables nor do they predict how well the machine will work 10 or 20 years down the road. They also certainly don't take into consideration end user repairs and modifications.



True... That's best left up to us hacks...


----------



## cobey (Jul 26, 2013)

man a new 600 or 800 ECHO would fill out my 12 saw plan pretty good :greenchainsaw: I only use 3 of them now :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bootboy (Aug 7, 2013)

Any word on when this saw will hit the shelves?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> High weight for a modern 60cc saw (13.7 lbs), and no power specs, as usual.
> 
> The UK Power spec for the 610 is 3.0 kW, which is 4.1 hp - again very unimpressive for a modern 60cc saw.
> 
> Those specs are very close to the 162se, that came out in 1976...... :msp_rolleyes:





Chris J. said:


> :msp_lol: :agree2: :msp_lol:
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Niko, but his Echo bashing--based on no direct personal experience--does get old.



When did posting specs become bashing - just because someone doesn't like them?


----------



## Edge & Engine (Aug 7, 2013)

bootboy said:


> Any word on when this saw will hit the shelves?



They're available. We have them in stock


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 7, 2013)

Press Releases | ECHO USA


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> They're available. We have them in stock



Have you tried one yet?
What did they do to get another 13% hp output?


----------



## echoshawn (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd just be interested in getting a few of the upgraded parts ( full wrap, second spike, and mag sprocket cover) to upgrade my 600p. Although, I'm sure they're damn proud of them and priced accordingly.


----------



## zogger (Aug 7, 2013)

echoshawn said:


> I'd just be interested in getting a few of the upgraded parts ( full wrap, second spike, and mag sprocket cover) to upgrade my 600p. Although, I'm sure they're damn proud of them and priced accordingly.




Same here, but I would need the p/c as well as I toasted mine,(expensive education on limiter caps...) and no aftermarket anything for them, nor have I been able to get any of the kit guys to consider getting a run of them made. Well, to be fair I only asked baileys and watsonr so far, but no interest from them.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 7, 2013)

zogger said:


> Same here, but I would need the p/c as well as I toasted mine,(expensive education on limiter caps...) and no aftermarket anything for them, nor have I been able to get any of the kit guys to consider getting a run of them made. Well, to be fair I only asked baileys and watsonr so far, but no interest from them.



How much for a jug from Echo?


----------



## zogger (Aug 7, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> How much for a jug from Echo?



As much as buying a good used running nice saw. I don't know on this new 620 model, but for my first generation 600p it was well over 200 bucks, like 250 most places for p/c. There aren't any aftermarket like 90 dollar kits out there that I ever found, for any echo saws.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2013)

zogger said:


> As much as buying a good used running nice saw. I don't know on this new 620 model, but for my first generation 600p it was well over 200 bucks, like 250 most places for p/c. There aren't any aftermarket like 90 dollar kits out there that I ever found, for any echo saws.



Just clean the cylinder up a little, and buy a "Like sized" $39 piston off watsonr... You'd be surprised what condition you can get away with on a jug. Especially when you throw a fresh piston and rings in there... These 2 strokes just ain't that fragile...


----------



## moody (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's my question.

Will the 620 top end bolt on a 600?


----------



## zogger (Aug 7, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Just clean the cylinder up a little, and buy a "Like sized" $39 piston off watsonr... You'd be surprised what condition you can get away with on a jug. Especially when you throw a fresh piston and rings in there... These 2 strokes just ain't that fragile...



There are chunks of plating missing. When I was cleaning the aluminum transfer off I found it, bubbled like crazy. Deep holes, above the exhaust port.

I have more saws, and actually still have one pristine 600p NIB, but sorta hanging onto that one, either emergency money if I need to sell something, or emergency backup one saw plan,if I need to sell off all my other saws at once, one or the other. Got both for a deal at the same time, guy was gonna go in the firewood biz, but then got a job offer out to texas and was selling off everything he had to move there, yardsale was nice, house for sale, appliances, furniture, goldwing, you name it, everything was going except his truck and clothes and mechanic tools. Got the saws, but missed a bucket of chains for cheap, guy ahead of me got those, but the seller held onto the saws until I got there as I said I would take both if he discounted them, which he did. 

For now, Husky 365 and various countervibe poulans and a coupla home renter class clamshell stihls are doing my midrange size saw work right now.

I am sorta glad I waited on popping for the jug and slug now, as I would rather wait some more and do a full 620 upgrade, which I think should be possible. Kyle might chime in and say yea or nay on that.


----------



## bootboy (Aug 8, 2013)

I wish they'd put it up on their site.


----------



## echoshawn (Aug 8, 2013)

I really keep hoping that the rumored replacement to the 8000 will appear... But I'm guessing the 620 might be the new "big" saw I heard about earlier this year..


----------



## bootboy (Aug 8, 2013)

So my question now is, if I own a first gen 600, is the new 600 or 620 basically about what I could expect if I ported mine? 

And when they talk about the power increase, is that an increase over the original or the second gen 600?


----------



## bootboy (Aug 8, 2013)

echoshawn said:


> I really keep hoping that the rumored replacement to the 8000 will appear... But I'm guessing the 620 might be the new "big" saw I heard about earlier this year..



A cs750p would be great. Or a cs700 and a cs800 combo


----------



## Edge & Engine (Aug 8, 2013)

There isn't much info available yet on the 600p vs 620p differences. I have not had one apart and it's unlikely that I will for several months. I do have one in my possession that I've ran a couple times, and it is a very nice saw. Retail with a 20" bar is $649


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 8, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> There isn't much info available yet on the 600p vs 620p differences. I have not had one apart and it's unlikely that I will for several months. I do have one in my possession that I've ran a couple twice, and it is a very nice saw. Retail with a 20" bar is $649



Will the outside spike fit a 600?


----------



## bootboy (Aug 9, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Will the outside spike fit a 600?



No, the clutch cover is different


----------



## Miles86 (Aug 9, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Will the outside spike fit a 600?



Echo does (or used to) offer an optional outer dawg for the original cs-600P (resin handle), I used my friends a while ago and he had it on his. 

I hate Echo for tempting people like this, are they going to offer a trade-in program for the 600P owners? :biggrin:

So a year from now Echo announces the cs-640 with another 20% power increase? 

If they were really clever they would have it all planned so that the upgraded parts do interchange and then leak that to the public then parts sales would increase also, you know your going to order that upgraded cylinder and piston. Honda motocross did this in the 70's with the CR250M .


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 9, 2013)

Miles86 said:


> Echo does (or used to) offer an optional outer dawg for the original cs-600P (resin handle), I used my friends a while ago and he had it on his.
> 
> I hate Echo for tempting people like this, are they going to offer a trade-in program for the 600P owners? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



You didn't read my signature. Mine has been Masterminded and I am running a 28" bar with full chisel in oak.


----------



## Miles86 (Aug 9, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> You didn't read my signature. Mine has been Masterminded and I am running a 28" bar with full chisel in oak.



Oh, OK, I thought you asked if the outer dawg from a 620 would fit your 600? The poster told you no it wont fit. The I told you Echo does offer a outer dawg for a 600. 

What does that have to do with your saw being ported?


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 9, 2013)

Miles86 said:


> Oh, OK, I thought you asked if the outer dawg from a 620 would fit your 600? The poster told you no it wont fit. The I told you Echo does offer a outer dawg for a 600.
> 
> What does that have to do with your saw being ported?



You said I would want the piston and cylinder.


----------



## Miles86 (Aug 9, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> You said I would want the piston and cylinder.



Ok, that comment wasn't for you in particular, just expressing how these saws are being marketed by the mfgrs in general.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2013)

Miles86 said:


> Ok, that comment wasn't for you in particular, just expressing how these saws are being marketed by the mfgrs in general.



From their perspective, I'd never throw all my cards on the table either... That's just bad business... You always keep something in reserve... 
It buys time... 
I can assure you, husky has their 70cc auto tune already... 
But they, for some reason, have not released it... Their call...


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 9, 2013)

Miles86 said:


> Ok, that comment wasn't for you in particular, just expressing how these saws are being marketed by the mfgrs in general.



Thanks for letting me know about the outer dog as I didn't know they made one for the 600.


----------



## BTY (Aug 11, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the outer dog as I didn't know they made one for the 600.



Yep, echo does make an outer dog for the 600p. I picked one up a few weeks ago off of eBay after my dealer told me he couldn't get one. It doesn't look like they are a listed catalog part. It's a nice addition to the saw as it also serves as steel backing that sandwiches between the plastic clutch cover and the bar nuts. Seems like it will help keep the clutch cover in better shape. If you look around you should be able to find them for less then $20 shipped.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 11, 2013)

BTY said:


> Yep, echo does make an outer dog for the 600p. I picked one up a few weeks ago off of eBay after my dealer told me he couldn't get one. It doesn't look like they are a listed catalog part. It's a nice addition to the saw as it also serves as steel backing that sandwiches between the plastic clutch cover and the bar nuts. Seems like it will help keep the clutch cover in better shape. If you look around you should be able to find them for less then $20 shipped.



Thanks. I didn't know they made them.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Aug 11, 2013)

im with miles86, i hate when companies do this... i know they need to make a profit, but they have two dog models in the 70cc and 80cc group and instead of revamping those, they try to re-market their one successful model... its just frustrating if you are an echo supporter


----------



## bootboy (Aug 12, 2013)

Icedogs28 said:


> im with miles86, i hate when companies do this... i know they need to make a profit, but they have two dog models in the 70cc and 80cc group and instead of revamping those, they try to re-market their one successful model... its just frustrating if you are an echo supporter



Agreed. The 600p gravy train only goes so far. And while its a great saw (even the original), they really need bring something new to the table if they want to keep heads turned. They've got our attention, but they need some new tricks to keep us interested.


----------



## john damps (Mar 23, 2014)

i run many saws, way too many to list but the saws that are close to size in the echo 590 class, my 029 super stihl my old 1989 hisy 61, my new husky 455 rancher,,i will say the echo blows them away, way smother than the copmitition, cuts like a lazer, starts on 2nd pull, mine has 20inch oragon bar and just flies throught the hard wood i cut, i know their are husky-stiihl loyal people i ownen them also, just bought 2 new huskys, 1 450-455 both nice sawsm but wont come closse to echo 590, plus 5 year warrenty best advice buy from dealer not big box store tahay wat when u need chains oil they can help you, inmy openion the 590 echo is the best buy on market excessaly for 399.95, buy run it youll agree, thanks,even you but husky, buy from dealer not big box stores, its worth the few bucks,thanks for reading, good luck to all be SAFE OUT THERE, ITS BEEN A HARD YEAR ON ME, MANY INJERIES, TAHNKS AGAIN, [ I KNOW MY SPELLING SUCKS, PLUS MY COMPUTOR JUMPS ALL OVER THE PLACE]


----------



## jd548esco (Jan 11, 2015)

my experience with the 590 to a "T" 

it absolutely "smokes" my 575 shindaiwa, 029super and any 450-455-460 rancher i have ever seen . 


the truth is the 590 is not really a home-owner/ranch saw it is a pro class saw that is built slightly cheaper than the top model .

sort of a "sleeper" ---

i have run a lot of saws over the years. my favorites have been the 440 stihls and the 372xps and the 670 /630 jonesreds .

this 590 timber wolf reminds me a lot of my old jonesred 670 - and that saw was a real working machine--

i would like to have a 620-- but i would really like a 720P ! LOL-- 

i think the saws based on the 600P are real winners-- the last of the non-strato non computer like the good old days saws. and they cut like no tomorrow ---

as they say-- "all motor"


----------

